# Shower Tub Valve "Goof" Plates



## Habershaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi all. I am moving from a three valve system to a single valve but the issue is the three valves arent side by side. I have a hot and cold tub valve and then three feet up a centered shower valve. The plumber at my house is saying in order to cover the holes created by removing the hot and cold tub turn ons/offs (valves) I need an adhesive goof plate. I cannot find anything. It is a 2 inch or so hole. What can I do here? Please and thank you.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Cover some plywood in flex seal and silicone it over the holes


----------



## Habershaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Cover some plywood in flex seal and silicone it over the holes


sorry for my ignorance. Use the flex seal to silicone the plates to it just so its secured that way?


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Just leave it open. What's the problem with that.

Wait why didn't you have the plumber fix the issue?


----------



## Habershaw (Nov 17, 2021)

DogGod said:


> Just leave it open. What's the problem with that.
> 
> Wait why didn't you have the plumber fix the issue?


if it's open then there are two holes in the tile in the shower. They are saying I need to either retile (I dont have matching tile its original to the house from the 50s) or get these goof plates.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

So why didn't you have the plumber do it? This is what you pay plumbers for.

Did you pay the plumber for service or get a free estimate?


----------



## Habershaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Im at work and hes literally at my house now. In the original estimate they said it was my responsibility


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

A true service plumber would have given you better options. 

Sorry my friend but this isn't a place for free information. It's a place for plumbers. 

Hire a real plumber who can handle such a simple problem


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I think this is the most behaved roast thread I’ve seen in a long time! Congrats!

😂😂😂


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I mean the guy is searching for Goof Plates. 

Isle 14 at home depot big dummy.

Next to the tile extenders. 

Idk maybe I'm just off my game. It's been a bad month


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, now children lets play nice 
its almost thanksgiving... why act like dil-does..

This is from Delta,,, 

and your plumber does not know his ass from a hole in the ground......


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That’s 2 potential “glory holes” that your trying to cover- Why???
use duct tape to cover the sharp (tile) edges around the hole, you don’t what anyone to cut their dingus.










-sorry Mark, We’ve already had our thanksgiving..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Logtec said:


> That’s 2 potential “glory holes” that your trying to cover- Why???
> use duct tape to cover the sharp (tile) edges around the hole, you don’t what anyone to cut their dingus.
> 
> View attachment 130869
> ...


first rule...never stick your dong through a jagged hole in a tile wall


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> Hey, now children lets play nice
> its almost thanksgiving... why act like dil-does..
> 
> This is from Delta,,,
> ...


Oh my that's one of those high end glory hole adapters right there. That's how you know you are at a fancy place.


----------

